# Realtek driver outdated



## rfowler30 (Sep 4, 2011)

im experiencing crashing in crysis 2 singleplayer and have found generally that the latest realtek drivers improve performance in games such as bad company 2 and a few others.  the asus sabertooth p67 realtek drivers are dated to november or december last year.  i was wondering if i could use these drivers with my mobo http://downloads.guru3d.com/Realtek-HD-Audio-2.65-audio-driver-download-2780.html.  as they are currently the latest version of realtek, is this safe?


----------



## Red_Machine (Sep 4, 2011)

Of course it's safe.  It's just a driver...


----------



## rfowler30 (Sep 4, 2011)

i installed the latest realtek drivers and crysis 2 lasted longer but ultimatly crashed.  i think the games not optomized properly for custom resolution, found this to be the case in metro 2033 as well.  thank you for your quick response.


----------



## 95Viper (Sep 4, 2011)

You might wanna ask a mod to move this to a more appropriate section, like, games, motherboards or general software. You may get more look-sees and answers.

You might wanna update your bios and other drivers to the latest, if they are not already.
As, they not only fix the problems with the hardware, but incompatibility issues (sometimes) with other software/hardware, too.

Check the support forums for the games and such, as others might have fixed the same problems.

Could be the A/V ,firewall, or other background apps that might be running causing the crashes.

Also, what are your temps (GPU/CPU) when you run the games for a while.  Have you ever run Prime, OCCT, or something similar and tested for stability?

Just some suggestions.


----------

